# Aristocraft Signal Bridge ART 7110



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the dimensions of this? Is this for one track or two? Really good information on Greg E's web page for improvements. Thanks for that Greg.
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That article is by Ted Doskaris, whose "vignettes" I host. 

Ted may see this and be able to measure his for you. 

If he does not show up, then email me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The *Aristo Signal Bridge* is meant to straddle one track. I suppose if you got two (or more) of them, you could be creative and somehow fasten the cross bridges together and span more than one track.

I can measure the span of the Aristo Signal Bridge tonight.

-Ted


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

No bother, I really only wanted to know if it spanned one track or two. Thanks for your help I appreciate it. 
Greg R.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg,

I stand corrected! The Aristo Signal Bridge does straddle 2 tracks. I took a look at it and measured it tonight.

The narrowest distance is between the bases which measures about 11 & 3/4 inches. The distance between the uprights is about 13 & 1/4 inches.
This leaves plenty of room for two parallel straight tracks placed at 5 1/2 to 6 inches on center.

The kit provides two signal lamp sub-assemblies, each with its own base housing with electrical switch - so one lamp sub-assembly would be dedicated to each of the two tracks when using two parallel tracks.

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, I added this info as a note above the vignette itself. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Greg; 

I decided to do a "proper" revision "GE-C" update and moved the material (and added signaling reference info.) to a better suited location in the Vignette. 

-Ted


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

We use them a lot as they have a 4-aspect lamp capability for each side, and I replaced the Aristo lighting with our networked LEDs. Remember that the lamps are in opposite directions on both sides, so you would have to run trains in specific directions if using the default configuration. But this is a Hobby 


Cheers,
Victor


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That's good to know. I was going to order extra's to kitbash them to straddle two tracks. Thanks for your help. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys;

Did anyone else happen to notice that this signal bridge looks just like the old Plasticville O/S signal bridge "all growed up?" It may have a slightly different span ove the track, though. I seem to remember that my Plasticville O/S signal bridges would span two S gauge tracks. Don't know whether they could have spanned two O gauge tracks. Same colored lens aspects too. Two "approach" aspects per signal (the yellow lens). Don't remember ever seeing any real signals set up like that.

Hope they perform well for you.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## askfl7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to connect the Aristo-craft ART-7110 signal bridge on a LGB layout?
Thank you,
Alan


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

It definately fit two tracks back when I had one.








Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you go to my web site to see the schematic?

When you say "connect on an LGB layout", just what exactly did you want to do? I would expect to connect it to reflect block occupancy. What wiring do you have now?

Greg


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

It fits over two tracks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hello? mr op?


----------

